# Something is coming on the 17th?



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

That's what a csr just told me when I called to see about any available specials. Does anyone have a clue as to what that might be?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are rumors of a new Mini that will work as a streaming only device if not paired to a host TiVo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> There are rumors of a new Mini that will work as a streaming only device if not paired to a host TiVo.


What would be the point of that? Nobody is going to buy a TiVo Mini as a streaming only device. It would be the worst streaming device on the market with its very limited number of apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

IDK it's just a rumor. Maybe it's more about the form factor. Maybe it'll be a Mini the size of a FireTV Stick and only cost $40.

Or maybe it's just a rumor and not true at all. (I forget where I even read that )


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> There are rumors of a new Mini that will work as a streaming only device if not paired to a host TiVo.





tarheelblue32 said:


> What would be the point of that? Nobody is going to buy a TiVo Mini as a streaming only device. It would be the worst streaming device on the market with its very limited number of apps.


I think it would be smart to update the Mini and not require a TiVo DVR to use it. Who it would interest depends, it could have an OTA tuner in it, could have 4K apps, could work with Dual tuner Premieres without tuner sharing, could work with the On Demand cable service a TiVo DVR does, and they could get more apps. An updated Mini is due and making it work without a TiVo DVR is also a good idea even if right now it only really appeals to TiVo DVR users.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> I think it would be smart to update the Mini and not require a TiVo DVR to use it. Who it would interest depends, it could have an OTA tuner in it, could have 4K apps, could work with Dual tuner Premieres without tuner sharing, could work with the On Demand cable service a TiVo DVR does, and they could get more apps. An updated Mini is due and making it work without a TiVo DVR is also a good idea even if right now it only really appeals to TiVo DVR users.


What would it use for a hard drive if not married to a TiVo?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Given that Dave Zatz peruses FCC filings, wouldn't he have seen new TiVo hardware passing through? I don't remember him saying anything about this. (I have no idea how easy/hard it is to tie a device to a company - can you just type in the name of a company and see their recent filings or do you have to play detective? If that latter, I assume he could easily miss this.)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Joe01880 said:


> What would it use for a hard drive if not married to a TiVo?
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


Not sure what you mean. If it wasn't married to TiVo DVR what would it need access to a hard drive for?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

TiVo needs a new/refreshed TiVo Stream product. The current one is flaky, and has quite a few gripes on this forum with all sorts of nutty quirks that make it very unreliable, and I've experienced those, as well. I just experienced the infamous need to "sign in" screen when attempting to watch transferred content without internet, and I've been using it fairly well until today. A new TiVo Stream is the only hardware I might consider buying post Rovi merge.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> There are rumors of a new Mini that will work as a streaming only device if not paired to a host TiVo.


Actually, TiVo made it clear in their quarterly earnings that the product would not be related to any existing product. The new product will be a completely new category. However, with the Rovi acquisition looming for later this year, it is unclear if they will still release it.

Could they still release a 4k Mini? Well that is possible as well, but I wouldn't expect any new functionality over the current Mini other than updated specs.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I hope that the new device has wireless built-in.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> There are rumors of a new Mini that will work as a streaming only device if not paired to a host TiVo.


Maybe something like they're implementing in Spain?

A possible clue to where TiVo is headed?


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know, but we were talking about Roamios and Bolts, and we had already dismissed the Mini. She told me that they were told to expect something and that maybe I wanted to wait. If I remember correctly, just before that I'd said the new Roamio was a good idea and that some of us were waiting for a 6 tuner Bolt.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

What I'd like? Mini on a stick (like Roku).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Series3Sub said:


> TiVo needs a new/refreshed TiVo Stream product. The current one is flaky, and has quite a few gripes on this forum with all sorts of nutty quirks that make it very unreliable, and I've experienced those, as well. I just experienced the infamous need to "sign in" screen when attempting to watch transferred content without internet, and I've been using it fairly well until today. A new TiVo Stream is the only hardware I might consider buying post Rovi merge.


Given that the only current TiVo that has any need for a Stream is the Roamio OTA, I'm skeptical that TiVo would even bother putting the resources into updating it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Agreed. They'd be more likely to add code to the Roamio OTA that allowed it to use it's internal chip, like the Bolt does, then release a new standalone Stream.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

sheshechic said:


> I don't know, but we were talking about Roamios and Bolts, and we had already dismissed the Mini. She told me that they were told to expect something and that maybe I wanted to wait. If I remember correctly, just before that I'd said the new Roamio was a good idea and that some of us were waiting for a 6 tuner Bolt.


Maybe another batch of $299.99 Lifetime Roamio OTAs? Or a Lifetime Bolt bundle? It's probably just a price/lifetime promo.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

DrewTivo said:


> What I'd like? Mini on a stick (like Roku).


We already have a tivo app, which works on the Amazon fire stick.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Roamio Pro clearance, or a new batch of 1 TB Roamio Basics for $500 all in.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

One last thought on something new from TiVo. How about a new remote & software that supports voice commands? That would go along way to making search allot more useful and would help a new stand alone Mini compete.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> One last thought on something new from TiVo. How about a new remote & software that supports voice commands? That would go along way to making search allot more useful and would help a new stand alone Mini compete.


I'm not a big fan of talking to electronics so this is something I'd never use, but there does seem to be demand for it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lew said:


> We already have a tivo app, which works on the Amazon fire stick.


This app is pretty basic and requires the TiVo to transcode on the fly so trick play is slow. A Mini stick which could play native MPEG-2 content and had all the features of a Mini would provide a better experience.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not a big fan of talking to electronics so this is something I'd never use, but there does seem to be demand for it.


Is there? Or is it a product searching for a market. I've never once talked to someone in real life that said "I bought such and such because it has voice commands."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I see people ask for it occasionally on these forums, and people claim to use it on their Apple TVs. The only time I use Siri (on my iPad) is to set a reminder because it's easier to say "remind me to do X on Thursday" then to set one up manually using the app. If the UI in the app were better I might not even do that.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Is there? Or is it a product searching for a market. I've never once talked to someone in real life that said "I bought such and such because it has voice commands."


That's pretty much the whole reason that the Amazon Echo exists and it seems to be doing well. And I use the"OK Google" command on my Android phone quite a bit. That said, maybe voice control isn't as popular for TV? I dunno. Never had it, myself.

I do seem to recall Dave Zatz reporting awhile back that TiVo had voice control in the works, so that could be what we see coming this month.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not a big fan of talking to electronics so this is something I'd never use, but there does seem to be demand for it.





NashGuy said:


> That's pretty much the whole reason that the Amazon Echo exists and it seems to be doing well. And I use the"OK Google" command on my Android phone quite a bit. That said, maybe voice control isn't as popular for TV? I dunno. Never had it, myself.
> 
> I do seem to recall Dave Zatz reporting awhile back that TiVo had voice control in the works, so that could be what we see coming this month.


I use voice with several apps on my tablet works allot easier then trying to type stuff. If TiVo is going to push unified search, they need to make is easier than it is now and that is what I could see voice being useful for. Not so much for anything else.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> That's pretty much the whole reason that the Amazon Echo exists and it seems to be doing well. And I use the"OK Google" command on my Android phone quite a bit. That said, maybe voice control isn't as popular for TV? I dunno. Never had it, myself. I do seem to recall Dave Zatz reporting awhile back that TiVo had voice control in the works, so that could be what we see coming this month.


Echo? That is your argument that the market exists? Guess we are all demanding drone deliveries as well. And all those 3D televisions out there.

As for using. I didn't say no one ever uses the voice stuff. I'm saying it is a gimmick and not a market driver.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> This app is pretty basic and requires the TiVo to transcode on the fly so trick play is slow. A Mini stick which could play native MPEG-2 content and had all the features of a Mini would provide a better experience.


Tivo doesn't think wireless works well for MRV/mini applications. Could you build MoCA or wired Ethernet in a stick? If not how would a tivo stick differ from fire stick?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With 802.11ac their concerns about wifi might be lessened. If it has to have MoCa it could still be a stick, there are USB TV antenna devices about the size of a fire stick that have coax. Although the weight of the coax might put to much pressure on the HDMI port so that could be an issue.

The mian difference between a real Mini stick and a FireTV stick would be the ability for it to decode native MPEG-2, so no need to transcode, and the ability for it to run the TiVo OS natively making it a system rather then an app that runs on someone elses system.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Reading the original op statement, it seems like some kind of sale maybe. OP was asking about specials and was told to wait until the 17th. Not sure why everyone is speculating about some new product as he was asking about specials.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It was unclear to me whether he was talking about a sale or some new hardware that he might want to wait for rather then buying the current hardware. Obviously I assumed the later.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> This app is pretty basic and requires the TiVo to transcode on the fly so trick play is slow. A Mini stick which could play native MPEG-2 content and had all the features of a Mini would provide a better experience.


Fire TV and Sticks suck with mpeg2.

All trascoders that convert mpeg2 to mpeg4 suck too.

I went back to low powered HTPC's with KODI for ISO's, MPEG2, with DXVA -picture quality almost but quite as good as my DVD player with the Reon-VX HQV processor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

foghorn2 said:


> Fire TV and Sticks suck with mpeg2.
> 
> All trascoders that convert mpeg2 to mpeg4 suck too.
> 
> I went back to low powered HTPC's with KODI for ISO's, MPEG2, with DXVA -picture quality almost but quite as good as my DVD player with the Reon-VX HQV processor.


The decoder chips most of theese devices use actually support MPEG-2 but the device makers don't want to pay the license fee so they disable it. the apps that support MPEG-2 do so via software decoding, which doesn't work well on these low power devices.

If TiVo were to make a Mini stick they'd most likely pay the MPEG-2 license and use the hardware decoder, which should be as good as any DVD/BD player on the market.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I'd buy a Tivo mini stick in an instant if that were the case!

If I could stream those off the nas that is.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> With 802.11ac their concerns about wifi might be lessened. If it has to have MoCa it could still be a stick, there are USB TV antenna devices about the size of a fire stick that have coax. Although the weight of the coax might put to much pressure on the HDMI port so that could be an issue.
> 
> The mian difference between a real Mini stick and a FireTV stick would be the ability for it to decode native MPEG-2, so no need to transcode, and the ability for it to run the TiVo OS natively making it a system rather then an app that runs on someone elses system.


Assume tivo insists on both a coax Jack and Ethernet port. How much smaller then a mini? Current mini is selling for $120 at Amazon. Assuming that includes at least $30-40 for tivo service how much cheaper could it be priced? Assume tivo licensed mpeg2 decoder. Could 802.1.1ac handle high nitrate without transcoding?

How about a mini or stick which could load Amazon apps? Or apps from Google play?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Id much rather have a Tivo mini mini, like the fire tv as opposes to a underpowered hot stick.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lew said:


> Assume tivo insists on both a coax Jack and Ethernet port. How much smaller then a mini? Current mini is selling for $120 at Amazon. Assuming that includes at least $30-40 for tivo service how much cheaper could it be priced? Assume tivo licensed mpeg2 decoder. Could 802.1.1ac handle high nitrate without transcoding?
> 
> How about a mini or stick which could load Amazon apps? Or apps from Google play?


If it has Ethernet and coax then the stick form factor is out. That would be too much potential weight on the HDMI port. Even the coax alone might be too much.

Perhaps it wont be a stick at all. Roku, Amazon and Apple all have streaming devices that are not sticks so it doesn't have to be a stick. Would make it more portable if it were, but it doesn't have to be.

What might be nice is if the Mini could act as both a local device that could connect to a TiVo directly and a portable device that could connect via the Stream while on the road. It would need to be a little smaller then it is now to make it more portable, and perhaps USB powered to make it compatible with portable power options, but wouldn't necessarily need to be a stick.


----------



## markfheil (Mar 22, 2006)

Back when the Bolt was announced i remember someone at Tivo saying that while the Bolt isn't meant for hardcore Tivo users, they were planning something in the first half of 2016 for the hardcore users. Maybe that is what this is? a Bolt Pro similar to the Roamio Pro but with 4K streaming?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

markfheil said:


> Back when the Bolt was announced i remember someone at Tivo saying that while the Bolt isn't meant for hardcore Tivo users, they were planning something in the first half of 2016 for the hardcore users. Maybe that is what this is? a Bolt Pro similar to the Roamio Pro but with 4K streaming?


A Bolt Pro is not a new product category for TiVo. TiVo has made it clear that the new product they were working on is nothing they currently have in their lineup. However, this date listed in this thread is surely not for a new product announcement. No TiVo CSR would have that info. And I doubt this new product will be announced so soon. Whether they release this or a Bolt Pro this year is also up in the air given the acquisition by Rovi later this year.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The marketing guy said there would be a product for enthusiast users.

The new CEO more recently talked about "going beyond our role as the provider of traditional DVR."

But these things aren't mutually exclusive. Tivo doesn't consider the Bolt a DVR either. Someone in marketing decided, "We don't make DVRs, we make unified entertainment systems. Also, our farts smell like citrus mango zest." And thus began the process of shoehorning a not-a-DVR into a poorly-fit plastic contemporary art piece.

They may do something extra to spread their wings, but I still expect whatever it is to be a DVR too until some solid clues show otherwise.

All that being said, nothing has shown up on the FCC site yet so whatever hardware they're cooking doesn't appear to be imminent.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The marketing guy said there would be a product for enthusiast users.
> 
> The new CEO more recently talked about "going beyond our role as the provider of traditional DVR."
> 
> ...


But with the merger how much of what Ira Bahr said still holds water? Especially given that Rovi just installed a new CMO just a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> But with the merger how much of what Ira Bahr said still holds water? Especially given that Rovi just installed a new CMO just a few weeks ago.


The statements of both are in question. But I can't help but see Tivo through a conservative, slow, glacially-paced lens. Whatever they come up with will hopefully add to the Tivo equation, and not oddly omit a giant piece of the eco-system (DVR) right after being acquired by a meta data company that would've make the DVR portion cheaper to do.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The marketing guy said there would be a product for enthusiast users.
> 
> The new CEO more recently talked about "going beyond our role as the provider of traditional DVR."
> 
> But these things aren't mutually exclusive. Tivo doesn't consider the Bolt a DVR either. Someone in marketing decided, "We don't make DVRs, we make unified entertainment systems.


Some market research guy said we have to make a product that is more than a DVR. Engineering added apps. Legal negotiated deals with content providers. TiVo launched their Unified Entertainment Systems.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

markfheil said:


> Back when the Bolt was announced i remember someone at Tivo saying that while the Bolt isn't meant for hardcore Tivo users, they were planning something in the first half of 2016 for the hardcore users. Maybe that is what this is? a Bolt Pro similar to the Roamio Pro but with 4K streaming?


I'm pretty sure he said that the hard core product was planned for the typical 3 year cycle, which means August/September not first half. I do remember there being rumors that it may have gotten moved up and could be released sooner, but those were just rumors and nothing official from TiVo.

Edit: See Ira's answer to my question here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651164#post10651164

He specifically says to look for something on the normal 3 year cycle.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure he said that the hard core product was planned for the typical 3 year cycle, which means August/September not first half. I do remember there being rumors that it may have gotten moved up and could be released sooner, but those were just rumors and nothing official from TiVo.
> 
> Edit: See Ira's answer to my question here...
> 
> ...


yeah im guessing tivo mini 4k and then a bolt pro in sep based on that helpful thread. voice search is in the mix-- hope they get that in a software update iwth a new remote.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Not that it necessarily means anything, but Amazon is now showing only 10 in stock for the Roamio Pro.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

realityboy said:


> Not that it necessarily means anything, but Amazon is now showing only 10 in stock for the Roamio Pro.


TiVo has also moved all the Roamio Pros to the Outlet section of the shopping site.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> TiVo has also moved all the Roamio Pros to the Outlet section of the shopping site. https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs


It's been like that for several months. When they still had Roamio Basics left, those were in the Outlet section as well.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been like that for several months. When they still had Roamio Basics left, those were in the Outlet section as well.


Yeah, and I wouldn't put too much stock in the fact that the Roamio Pro and the new Roamio OTA are in the "Outlet" section of the site. They're both prominently featured as their own product categories in the "Shop" submenu at the top of the site. So no reason to think the Pro is going away soon.



Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure he said that the hard core product was planned for the typical 3 year cycle, which means August/September not first half. I do remember there being rumors that it may have gotten moved up and could be released sooner, but those were just rumors and nothing official from TiVo.
> 
> Edit: See Ira's answer to my question here...
> 
> ...


I wonder if they'll follow through with a new pro model. I know they were planning to do so last fall but at the time Ira also indicated there would be a Bolt OTA by year-end. Instead, we got a (slightly) updated Roamio OTA this spring. My guess is that we'll only see a new pro retail model if TiVo has takers among their cable partners to use it there as well. Given all the uncertainty around CableCARD, cloud DVR, QAM to IP transitions, and TiVo's difficulties in the retail market, I'd be a little surprised for them to put the resources into a beefed up CableCARD Bolt with 8 tuners and a huge hard drive right now. The Roamio Pro is a solid product and really only lacks 4K streaming and the slightly faster Bolt interface.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> I wonder if they'll follow through with a new pro model. I know they were planning to do so last fall but at the time Ira also indicated there would be a Bolt OTA by year-end. Instead, we got a (slightly) updated Roamio OTA this spring. My guess is that we'll only see a new pro retail model if TiVo has takers among their cable partners to use it there as well. Given all the uncertainty around CableCARD, cloud DVR, QAM to IP transitions, and TiVo's difficulties in the retail market, I'd be a little surprised for them to put the resources into a beefed up CableCARD Bolt with 8 tuners and a huge hard drive right now. The Roamio Pro is a solid product and really only lacks 4K streaming and the slightly faster Bolt interface.


He did kind of elude to it depending on how well the Bolt did. Perhaps Bolt sales have been poor and that's why they abandoned the Bolt OTA and went back to the Roamio platform?

In any case I wouldn't expect a Bolt Pro to have 8 tuners. CableCARDs only support 6. I know there is a Cisco card that can do 8 but it's not actually deployed anywhere and unlikely to be deployed now that MSOs are not required to put CableCARDs in their own boxes. So it'll either be 6 like the Roamio or 12 and require two cards.

Or better yet, what if it were modular. What if the recorder and the tuners were two different pieces and you could add tuners by adding multiple tuner modules. (kind of like an HDHomeRun) Then if CableCARD goes away or they can make a deal with Dish/DirecTV you could just swap the module for one with different tuners and the main box would still work.


----------



## parkcastle (Jan 14, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> He did kind of elude to it depending on how well the Bolt did. Perhaps Bolt sales have been poor and that's why they abandoned the Bolt OTA and went back to the Roamio platform?
> 
> In any case I wouldn't expect a Bolt Pro to have 8 tuners. CableCARDs only support 6. I know there is a Cisco card that can do 8 but it's not actually deployed anywhere and unlikely to be deployed now that MSOs are not required to put CableCARDs in their own boxes. So it'll either be 6 like the Roamio or 12 and require two cards.
> 
> Or better yet, what if it were modular. What if the recorder and the tuners were two different pieces and you could add tuners by adding multiple tuner modules. (kind of like an HDHomeRun) Then if CableCARD goes away or they can make a deal with Dish/DirecTV you could just swap the module for one with different tuners and the main box would still work.


I imagine it is due to cost. A BOLT OTA product would basically be the current BOLT minus the cable card. It would probably cost the same to manufacture as the current BOLT, but they would have to sell it for less money to get people to buy it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Given that Dave Zatz peruses FCC filings, wouldn't he have seen new TiVo hardware passing through? I don't remember him saying anything about this. (I have no idea how easy/hard it is to tie a device to a company - can you just type in the name of a company and see their recent filings or do you have to play detective? If that latter, I assume he could easily miss this.)


Yeah, I spend way too much time goofing off on the FCC site. 

There's multiple ways to file things, and I won't catch everything. For example, anything under "TiVo" I'll get - but the juicy portions are usually protected by 180 days of confidentiality. Amazon files under shell companies so they're not easily outted, some file under the hardware manufacturer's name, and Apple has some sort of deal with the FCC where their filings appear on a certain day (when they announce). It's also possible that the underlying wireless chip is approved so a new device could inherit those approvals. It's also possible to reuse, rebrand hardware and not file at all. However, in light of Dan's rumor, the original Mini doesn't have wireless capabilities - so they couldn't reuse for should that scenario pans out.

Beyond FCC filings, industry sources have been extremely helpful over the years, but many of my best vectors have dried up as folks move on. So I don't know as much as I used to and count on the collective, like the folks here who turned up the Bolt webpage well ahead of launch.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

A 13- or 21-tuner TiVo made in cooperation with DirecTV.... we can dream, right?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not a big fan of talking to electronics so this is something I'd never use, but there does seem to be demand for it.


Me either... I wonder if it's a generational thing. Like, today's kids will grow up thinking it's perfectly normal to talk to computers.



Bigg said:


> A 13- or 21-tuner TiVo made in cooperation with DirecTV.... we can dream, right?


Why the odd numbers?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Me either... I wonder if it's a generational thing. Like, today's kids will grow up thinking it's perfectly normal to talk to computers.


Maybe. I grew up in an era where you could only talk to computers if you paused between words and enunciated perfectly. That's a hard habit to break even now.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Me either... I wonder if it's a generational thing. Like, today's kids will grow up thinking it's perfectly normal to talk to computers.


Never saw Star Trek?  I'd never been a fan of voice either, until I received an Echo as a gift last Christmas. Now it is an integral part of my home automation setup, and my wife and family all regularly use it with ease. I should note that I have a mild speech impediment that frustrated me to no end with other voice recognition systems (Siri and Google included), but Alexa gets it right often enough that the occasional miss is tolerable (I have also found it to be improving with time and feedback).


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> IDK it's just a rumor. Maybe it's more about the form factor. Maybe it'll be a Mini the size of a FireTV Stick and only cost $40.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a rumor and not true at all. (I forget where I even read that )


^^ ^^

They way this is worded makes me thinks its true and disguised as a rumor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

foghorn2 said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> They way this is worded makes me thinks its true and disguised as a rumor.


I promise you I have no inside information. They stopped inviting me to betas years ago because I was lazy and always forgot to do my homework.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Is it possible the "something" is software based? New apps? Or simply the release of the next version?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Why the odd numbers?


To utilize a SWiM-13 or SWiM-21 DSWiM LNB. Although it would actually be less in practice due to 4k TP bonding. And for SWiM-8 support, realistically 8 tuners is tops.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Me either... I wonder if it's a generational thing. Like, today's kids will grow up thinking it's perfectly normal to talk to computers.


I'm 44 and have gotten quite used to talking to Siri and Alexa. Whereas I find tablets extremely awkward to use, but young people seem much more comfortable. Who knows!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I'm 44 and have gotten quite used to talking to Siri and Alexa. Whereas I find tablets extremely awkward to use, but young people seem much more comfortable. Who knows!


I definitely have come around to using voice on my phone even though at first it seemed crazy. Being able to do a search without having to type is a lifesaver.

I think on TV, voice could be even bigger. It can be used to solve the remote problem if it is done right. The problem is TV itself is in such transition that I think they need to solve TV first!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Using voice in a vehicle is the only way to fly and Siri actually does quite well with everything I've thrown at her while driving.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've never used the voice thing in my car


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> A 13- or 21-tuner TiVo made in cooperation with DirecTV.... we can dream, right?


Even though you can never really have too many tuners (or too much storage, or be too thin or too rich)....

That really is a LOT of tuners, even for a family!

(Though I say that as someone who has 10 tuners currently online, though at the moment am doing much of the contentious prime time recording on the 4 tuner device just because it had a big hard drive put in recently..)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I've never used the voice thing in my car


You should try. I fire off text messages easy peasy that way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davezatz said:


> You should try. I fire off text messages easy peasy that way.


My current car (08 BMW 135i) doesn't do texting. However I have a new 340i on order which should be here in a couple of weeks and that will have the whole apps thing so I'll be sure to give it a try and see if I like it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Even though you can never really have too many tuners (or too much storage, or be too thin or too rich)....
> 
> That really is a LOT of tuners, even for a family!
> 
> (Though I say that as someone who has 10 tuners currently online, though at the moment am doing much of the contentious prime time recording on the 4 tuner device just because it had a big hard drive put in recently..)


Me and my wife each have a 6 tuner Roamio Pro and I have a Bolt set up to do OTA, so technically we have 16 tuners for 2 people. But we never really use them all simultaneously. The Bolt is mainly used to record The CW because we can only get it in HD OTA. The his/her Roamios are more about space, and My Shows, management then actually needing all 12 tuners. In fact I'm not sure I've ever even had all 6 of mine going simultaneously. Except maybe for a couple minutes here and there to accommodate padding.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Even though you can never really have too many tuners (or too much storage, or be too thin or too rich)....
> 
> That really is a LOT of tuners, even for a family!
> 
> (Though I say that as someone who has 10 tuners currently online, though at the moment am doing much of the contentious prime time recording on the 4 tuner device just because it had a big hard drive put in recently..)


You can definitely be too thin! But in terms of tuners, I'd be jumping up and down in excitement at just a THR54 that would work with Genie Minis or TiVo Minis... but that's still a pipe dream unfortunately.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

mattack said:


> That really is a LOT of tuners, even for a family!
> 
> (Though I say that as someone who has 10 tuners currently online, though at the moment am doing much of the contentious prime time recording on the 4 tuner device just because it had a big hard drive put in recently..)


We have three TiVo Roamio OTA DVRs (12 tuners), three DVR+ DVRs (6 tuners), three DTVPals (6 tuners), five Simple TV single tuner DVRs (5 tuners), and two dual tuner Simple TV DVRs (4 tuners) for a total of 33 tuners. Of these, 21 are currently in use. What do I win?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wizwor said:


> We have three TiVo Roamio OTA DVRs (12 tuners), three DVR+ DVRs (6 tuners), three DTVPals (6 tuners), five Simple TV single tuner DVRs (5 tuners), and two dual tuner Simple TV DVRs (4 tuners) for a total of 33 tuners. Of these, 21 are currently in use. What do I win?


A big bill?


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> A big bill?


You got that right. Worth it, though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wizwor said:


> You got that right. Worth it, though.


We all have our preferences when it comes to spending money.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> We all have our preferences when it comes to spending money.


And TV. When we left Comcast, we were paying $160/month. Now we pay $53/month for high speed internet and Prime. So, assuming no change in Comcast fees, we are saving $107/month. It's been six years, so $107*12*6=$7,704 in savings. When we left Comcast, we had one DVR and one HD receiver. There was no on-demand or remote access and we lost service when the lights went out. Things are better at Comcast these days, but last time I did the math, a Comcast account with similar features as I have would cost $192/month.

I paid $1000 for five DTVPals in 2010. I paid $525 for my CM DVRs in 2014. I paid $1160 for three TiVos and a pair of Minis in 2015. I paid $556 for seven Simple DVRs in 2013/2014. That's $3,241 -- less than half of my savings. Add $1,000 for infrastructure and I am still up $3,463.

Every television in the house has a DVR of some sort which allows for ad hoc and scheduled recording plus trick play and an Electronic Program Guide. I can access my antenna and recordings from any set in my house, devices outside my home, and even devices off my local area network. We have three DVRs full of programming of our choosing. All of this is sunk cost. Going forward, I am saving $53/month (and I would not have Prime if not for the shipping and other perks).

Before I left Comcast, I offered to pay them $150/month for life for the existing level of service. They declined. I moved on.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> We all have our preferences when it comes to spending money.


It was either spend it on drugs & alcohol, or on TV. So now I have 6 TVs ranging from 55" to 75", and both Comcast and DirecTV. Plus TiVos and a Genie.

Then I ended up drinking and ganja'ing to pass the time waiting for my next TV show to record. It's either win-win or lose-lose. I haven't decided yet. Ask me manana.



TonyD79 said:


> And everyone needs a hobby.


Yeah, see above rambling nonsense.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> It was either spend it on drugs & alcohol, or on TV. So now I have 6 TVs ranging from 55" to 75", and both Comcast and DirecTV. Plus TiVos and a Genie. Then I ended up drinking and ganja'ing to pass the time waiting for my next TV show to record. It's either win-win or lose-lose. I haven't decided yet. Ask me manana. Yeah, see above rambling nonsense.


Id have more if I had a bigger place.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> And everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Doubles as a jungle gym!


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

FYI Amazon has jacked the mini's price up to $139 (normally around $115), and says it is out of stock until May 17th. I need to buy two minis and have been watching the prices go up, and now this out of stock thing makes me wonder if a new mini really will be released on May 17th.


----------



## JZC (Jul 24, 2007)

the block said:


> FYI Amazon has jacked the mini's price up to $139 (normally around $115), and says it is out of stock until May 17th. I need to buy two minis and have been watching the prices go up, and now this out of stock thing makes me wonder if a new mini really will be released on May 17th.


I saw and thought the same thing. Nearly all of the Best Buys around me are out of stock until May 20th. However, if it was a new product, it would be a different SKU so it probably wouldn't show up as new inventory under the current model SKU.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

For what it's worth (probably not much) Tivo will be at INTX (formerly The Cable Show) from the 16th-18th. They've dropped some surprises in the past.

It's an "executive suite" for meetings rather than an open booth, but it's centrally located and 1600 square feet, so not small.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

Turns out that the "something coming on the 17th" is $50 off Bolt and the same off of All In. ugh!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sheshechic said:


> Turns out that the "something coming on the 17th" is $50 off Bolt and the same off of All In. ugh!


I don't know why anyone expected anything different. A TiVo CSR knows nothing of new hardware plans and certainly wouldn't be the one to leak something like that. The only information they have is on pricing.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

rainwater said:


> I don't know why anyone expected anything different. A TiVo CSR knows nothing of new hardware plans and certainly wouldn't be the one to leak something like that. The only information they have is on pricing.


I was only hoping for better pricing- better than this.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

sheshechic said:


> Turns out that the "something coming on the 17th" is $50 off Bolt and the same off of All In. ugh!


Hang on...isn't it $399 for a 1TB OTA Roamio that _includes _the All In service plan? (Which is $550 by itself...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> Hang on...isn't it $399 for a 1TB OTA Roamio that includes the All In service plan? (Which is $550 by itself...)


That's a separate deal that has been available already for a week or two. It has. Itching to do with this new Bolt promo that started today.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ok. I only went to the site today to see what's new. Had a banner at the top promoting that as new...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The biggest change is you can now get All-in on the Bolt/Roamio line without having to purchase over the phone or from a 3rd party. Before it was confusing since All-in wasn't always available depending on where and how you bolt the TiVo.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like we are back to the old sales method, you can select monthly, annual, or all in, if you select all in you can add an extended warranty. Pricing is interesting as this change effectively raised the price of a Bolt with annual service and lowered it with all in. 

I wonder how long it is going to take the "new" $199 price without service to get discounted on sites like Amazon.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

A 150 Bolt + 450 Cris Hayes = 600 dollars

Tivo OTA 1TB Lifetime = 400 bucks.

Sounds about right.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> A 150 Bolt + 450 Cris Hayes = 600 dollars
> 
> Tivo OTA 1TB Lifetime = 400 bucks.
> 
> Sounds about right.


Who's selling the 500GB Bolt for $150? It's $200 at both TiVo and Amazon. So, relative to the R/OTA, you're paying an extra $250 for the Bolt's CableCARD slot, limited 4K streaming, faster processor, built-in MoCA and Stream, and smaller hard drive. Seems like a big price difference for what you're getting but if you need cable, well...

Or step up to the Roamio Pro with All-In for $1,000, a $350 increase over the base Bolt. I can't imagine why anyone would do that right now.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

wizwor said:


> We have three TiVo Roamio OTA DVRs (12 tuners), three DVR+ DVRs (6 tuners), three DTVPals (6 tuners), five Simple TV single tuner DVRs (5 tuners), and two dual tuner Simple TV DVRs (4 tuners) for a total of 33 tuners. Of these, 21 are currently in use. What do I win?


A straitjacket.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

$750 total for a Bolt with Lifetime. It's quite pricey but not that out of whack based on previous models, considering the 2-tuner Premiere was $650, and the Premiere XL4, which is two different upgrades over the base model, was $900.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bigg said:


> $750 total for a Bolt with Lifetime. It's quite pricey but not that out of whack based on previous models, considering the 2-tuner Premiere was $650, and the Premiere XL4, which is two different upgrades over the base model, was $900.


My base Roamio with lifetime cost me $590 (plus tax) within a few weeks of release (with the $100 MSD). The Bolt has been out almost 8 months I think $750 is a little steep at this point, $699 would sound better and a deal for either $649 or maybe even $599 for existing customers would be in line with past deals.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> My base Roamio with lifetime cost me $590 (plus tax) within a few weeks of release (with the $100 MSD). The Bolt has been out almost 8 months I think $750 is a little steep at this point, $699 would sound better and a deal for either $649 or maybe even $599 for existing customers would be in line with past deals.


The base Roamio was not a huge upgrade over the Premiere XL4. I think the Bolt with built-in stream and 4K (along with a huge UI speed increase) represented a bigger jump and probably much larger costs as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> My base Roamio with lifetime cost me $590 (plus tax) within a few weeks of release (with the $100 MSD). The Bolt has been out almost 8 months I think $750 is a little steep at this point, $699 would sound better and a deal for either $649 or maybe even $599 for existing customers would be in line with past deals.


Back then lifetime was only $499, so with your $100 MSD discount it was only $399. Now "all-in" is $699 and there is no MSD. So all of that price difference, plus some, is caused by the increase in the price of lifetime. The box itself is actually cheaper then your based Roamio if you were comparing the two boxes paying monthly/yearly service.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Back then lifetime was only $499, so with your $100 MSD discount it was only $399. Now "all-in" is $699 and there is no MSD. So all of that price difference, plus some, is caused by the increase in the price of lifetime. The box itself is actually cheaper then your based Roamio if you were comparing the two boxes paying monthly/yearly service.


Actually with this new pricing ($199) the Bolt is the same price as my Roamio was. But yes the new all in price of $550 is what costs more money, if they still had MSD the cost would be within $50 of what I paid for my Roamio with lifetime.

What is interesting is what happened to the Roamio's pricing over time. At release without any discounts it was $700 with lifetime in less than 2 years that price had dropped to $400 on clearance. Look at the Bolt at release it was $900 if you bought "all in" at time of purchase (which no one should have with the free years service), in 8 months that has dropped to $750.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

rainwater said:


> The base Roamio was not a huge upgrade over the Premiere XL4. I think the Bolt with built-in stream and 4K (along with a huge UI speed increase) represented a bigger jump and probably much larger costs as well.


You could argue that the Bolt is a step back from the Roamio Pro. Only 4 tuners and a small HD are big drawbacks.

I have a Roamio Pro and I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy a Bolt. I just don't see a need. (I have a 4K TV.) For 4K I've been using the built in smarttv apps although I will be getting a 4K/UHD Blu-ray player soon and a stick of some sort that supports 4K.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rainwater said:


> The base Roamio was not a huge upgrade over the Premiere XL4. I think the Bolt with built-in stream and 4K (along with a huge UI speed increase) represented a bigger jump and probably much larger costs as well.


While I never had a Premiere XL4, I do have a Premiere and while it has tolerable performance now at the time of the Roamio's release it flat out sucked and the Premiere XL4 was running the same processor so I would assume it was about the same. At the time I considered the Roamio an amazing upgrade to core DVR functions. The Bolt while better really doesn't do much to improve core DVR functions over the Roamio, it really added features and improved streaming. In the end the Roamio was a bigger deal for me at time of purchase, but I certainly like my Bolt better than the Roamio.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

waynomo said:


> You could argue that the Bolt is a step back from the Roamio Pro. Only 4 tuners and a small HD are big drawbacks.
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro and I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy a Bolt. I just don't see a need. (I have a 4K TV.) For 4K I've been using the built in smarttv apps although I will be getting a 4K/UHD Blu-ray player soon and a stick of some sort that supports 4K.


Pretty much no one including TiVo has been saying the Bolt is a replacement for or even an upgrade to a Roamio Plus/Pro. In my opinion for those who own Roamio Plus/Pro DVRs the Bolt is really only a nice add on.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

So nothing new to report on any new TiVo hardware


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

rainwater said:


> The base Roamio was not a huge upgrade over the Premiere XL4. I think the Bolt with built-in stream and 4K (along with a huge UI speed increase) represented a bigger jump and probably much larger costs as well.


The Roamio is a lot faster than the XL4. All the Bolt offers is an ugly case. Stream, meh, and 4k you can do through the TV's own apps, no need to have TiVo doing that. Post-Haxe, I've been very happy with my XL4. The 6 tuners of the Roamio Pro would be nice, but other than that, I just don't see what the newer ones offer over the XL4.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bigg said:


> The 6 tuners of the Roamio Pro would be nice, but other than that, I just don't see what the newer ones offer over the XL4.


 6 tuners + SkipMode (+ big speedup compared to series 4 units) make Roamio Plus/Pro the best TiVo models currently available IMO. Bolt line with 4 tuners max currently just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bigg said:


> The Roamio is a lot faster than the XL4. All the Bolt offers is an ugly case. Stream, meh, and 4k you can do through the TV's own apps, no need to have TiVo doing that. Post-Haxe, I've been very happy with my XL4. The 6 tuners of the Roamio Pro would be nice, but other than that, I just don't see what the newer ones offer over the XL4.


The Bolt is a huge upgrade in speed over the Roamio. I hide most of the apps on my Roamio Pro because they are unbearable to use. Just try using Youtube on a Roamio vs a Bolt. For many of us, the stream is a big deal. And having 4K apps is as well. Most TV apps suck big time. The Netflix app providing 4k content on the Bolt is much faster than anyone I have ever seen on a TV.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

rainwater said:


> The Bolt is a huge upgrade in speed over the Roamio. I hide most of the apps on my Roamio Pro because they are unbearable to use. Just try using Youtube on a Roamio vs a Bolt. For many of us, the stream is a big deal. And having 4K apps is as well. Most TV apps suck big time. The Netflix app providing 4k content on the Bolt is much faster than anyone I have ever seen on a TV.


Perhaps. But coming from unusable apps on the premiere the roaming is an upgrade. I use the Amazon and Netflix ones regularly from the omni search

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

lew said:


> Tivo doesn't think wireless works well for MRV/mini applications. Could you build MoCA or wired Ethernet in a stick? If not how would a tivo stick differ from fire stick?


All they'd need is a USB / Ethernet or USB / MoCa adaptor. Using USB and an adapter would make a lot of sense - have one primary product design, then get the type of adapter for the type of network you have in your home.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

moyekj said:


> 6 tuners + SkipMode (+ big speedup compared to series 4 units) make Roamio Plus/Pro the best TiVo models currently available IMO. Bolt line with 4 tuners max currently just doesn't cut it for me.


Quickmode is good. SkipMode is kinda dumb. The Series 4s are plenty fast with Haxe. I go back and forth with the Minis and the XL4, and the XL4 doesn't feel slow to me.



rainwater said:


> The Bolt is a huge upgrade in speed over the Roamio. I hide most of the apps on my Roamio Pro because they are unbearable to use. Just try using Youtube on a Roamio vs a Bolt. For many of us, the stream is a big deal. And having 4K apps is as well. Most TV apps suck big time. The Netflix app providing 4k content on the Bolt is much faster than anyone I have ever seen on a TV.


You can't do HDR from an external streaming box as of now, and if you really want an external 4k box, Amazon and Roku make them. No need to have TiVo trying to be everything for everyone. Mine is just a DVR, and I have Smart Hub in my TV for Netflix and YouTube and Amazon.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Quickmode is good. SkipMode is kinda dumb.


To each their own I guess. I find quickmode useless and Skipmode awesome.

What do you find to be dumb about it?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

SullyND said:


> To each their own I guess. I find quickmode useless and Skipmode awesome.
> 
> What do you find to be dumb about it?


I'm in the same camp as you, I have never found a need for quickmode, I use skipmode constantly.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'm in the same camp as you, I have never found a need for quickmode, I use skipmode constantly.


And to take that one step further . . .

As a Roamio user, when Skipmode was only on the Bolt I was thinking it was no big deal as my 30 second "skip fu" was pretty adept. However, I'm lovin' Skipmode now that it's here. I'm praying that no lawsuits come along and ruin it. It really makes a big difference in my viewing pleasure.

However, I don't find quickmode totally useless. On occasion I have used it, but if that went away it wouldn't be that big a deal.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bigg said:


> You can't do HDR from an external streaming box as of now, and if you really want an external 4k box, Amazon and Roku make them. No need to have TiVo trying to be everything for everyone. Mine is just a DVR, and I have Smart Hub in my TV for Netflix and YouTube and Amazon.


HDR is coming to the Bolt. TiVo announced it recently.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I honestly have almost forgotten quickmode even exists. I just don't see how or when I would ever use it.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rainwater said:


> I honestly have almost forgotten quickmode even exists. I just don't see how or when I would ever use it.


I use if for news and sports quite a bit.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I've heard about HDR coming to nvidia shield but not tivo bolt. is their a link some where i can read?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> I've heard about HDR coming to nvidia shield but not tivo bolt. is their a link some where i can read?


http://www.multichannel.com/blog/ba...-working-mso-optimized-4k-hdr-platform/405047


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

waynomo said:


> You could argue that the Bolt is a step back from the Roamio Pro. Only 4 tuners and a small HD are big drawbacks.
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro and I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy a Bolt. I just don't see a need. (I have a 4K TV.) For 4K I've been using the built in smarttv apps although I will be getting a 4K/UHD Blu-ray player soon and a stick of some sort that supports 4K.


But the Bolt also wasn't a replacement for the Pro. It needs to be compared to the Roamio Basic. Which also has four tuners and could do OTA or Cable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Quickmode is good. SkipMode is kinda dumb. ...................




WTH?!?! Skipmode is something I use just about every day. I even wait to watch shows until the Skip option is there. Skipmode and Quickmode are two of the best things that TiVo has introduced in a long time.



Bigg said:


> .............you can't do HDR from an external streaming box as of now. ...................


Sure you can. My Samsung K8500 UHD BD player does HDR from it's Amazon app. But only since the last three weeks or so.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I gotta think Bigg got quick and skip backwards in his post.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Quickmode is good. SkipMode is kinda dumb.
> 
> 
> TonyD79 said:
> ...


That would be my guess too. But ya' never know!

One reason QM has little use for me is the return of closed captions at FF1X. If there is something I want to watch as quickly as possible (usually news or Today Show), I watch at FF1X and just keep up with the captions. Returning to normal speed if a segment interests me.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

This is all my personal preference and experience...

QM is awesome for those "sort of watch, but not truly watch" tv shows especially the "reality tv" category or other shows that have gone down hill but might be entertaining. It's good for thungs like Alaskan Bush People, Ax Men, Naked and Afraid, past season of Castle, NCIS, Marvel Agents of Shield. I mostly use it when I'm multitasking but want some sort of background filler.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

SullyND said:


> To each their own I guess. I find quickmode useless and Skipmode awesome.
> 
> What do you find to be dumb about it?


Only some shows have it, and I can button mash my way through the commercials quickly anyway. That, and most of what I watch is PBS/HBO, so they don't have commercials within the shows anyway, only pre- and post-roll.



aaronwt said:


> WTH?!?! Skipmode is something I use just about every day. I even wait to watch shows until the Skip option is there. Skipmode and Quickmode are two of the best things that TiVo has introduced in a long time.


Skipmode does absolutely nothing for me. Quickmode is great for political debates and talkshows and stuff, but not for good quality content where spacing and timing is important.



> Sure you can. My Samsung K8500 UHD BD player does HDR from it's Amazon app. But only since the last three weeks or so.


Interesting, I didn't realize that. I thought you had to have a disk to get HDR. I think that is the only external device that can stream HDR though? Hopefully Roku, TiVo and others will get it working eventually. 4k and HDR are still in the early stages, but things are moving fast compared to how long it took for HD. Still, however, I don't see TiVo having 4k as a selling point. I have Smart Hub, and eventually Roku will do it too.



TonyD79 said:


> I gotta think Bigg got quick and skip backwards in his post.


Skipmode I find useless, quick mode is good for some things. I'll miss it in the fall for the political debates now that I'm using my XL4 on my main TV which doesn't have it. I don't find any use for skip mode in the first place.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Quickmode isn't fast enough... I caught up on 2 seasons of "Hell's Kitchen" watching it at about 1.75x while walking on the treadmill at the gym.. (SOME shows I can watch at about 2x, e.g. Daily Show..) I definitely wish Quickmode was faster, but I still use it A LOT, for talk show segments, news, documentaries..


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Quickmode isn't fast enough... I caught up on 2 seasons of "Hell's Kitchen" watching it at about 1.75x while walking on the treadmill at the gym.. (SOME shows I can watch at about 2x, e.g. Daily Show..) I definitely wish Quickmode was faster, but I still use it A LOT, for talk show segments, news, documentaries..


They should have more speed options to better suit individual preferences or different types of content, but what they've got is a good start.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It may not be possible. That might be the fastest the decoder can go. And if they start dropping frames to speed it up then you get the same inconsistencies that we see with FF.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like when it came out they said that was about as fast as they could go so most people could understand the audio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They added the ability to see captions at 1x FF. If you're a fast reader that's an alternative to QuickMode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> They added the ability to see captions at 1x FF. If you're a fast reader that's an alternative to QuickMode.


Like what the guy in post #120 said...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It may not be possible. That might be the fastest the decoder can go. And if they start dropping frames to speed it up then you get the same inconsistencies that we see with FF.


Ah, I didn't even think of that.


----------

